# DTC to chatfield question....



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Wondering if anyone knows a good route to get from Belleview and Ulster in Denver Tech Center to Chatfield (Deer Creek Canyon Rd.). The other day I took Belleview all the way to the South Platte Trail, but that was hair raising with all the traffic. I'm wondering if there is a tried and true route with less traffic. I thought about sweeping down to the C-470 Trail, but not sure what type of shape that trail is in. Is it the same as the South Platte trail?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

LyncStar said:


> Wondering if anyone knows a good route to get from Belleview and Ulster in Denver Tech Center to Chatfield (Deer Creek Canyon Rd.). The other day I took Belleview all the way to the South Platte Trail, but that was hair raising with all the traffic. I'm wondering if there is a tried and true route with less traffic. I thought about sweeping down to the C-470 Trail, but not sure what type of shape that trail is in. Is it the same as the South Platte trail?


I'd highly recommend the C470 path. It's in good shape all the way to Chatfield. Getting to the 470 trail is the hard part. I used to take Holly down to County Line. Holly has a bike lane between Belleview and Orchard and then some wide lanes from there. Once at Cty Line, there's a short sidewalk and then a short dirt path to the 470 trail.


----------



## Oatbran (Apr 27, 2005)

I used to work at Dry Creek and I-25 and my parents live just off of Belleview near Holly. The C-470 trail is definitely where you want to be. 
To get there, a couple of thoughts:
Belleview is insane - wouldn't ride on it if at all possible.
Orchard is not too bad - I used to commute on Orchard every day. Going under I-25, and intersection with Quebec(?) can be a bit exciting, but not too bad.
There's probably a way you could get to the C-470 trail using the light rail, but I don't know anything about it.
The Highline Canal will also get you down there, but not very directly. It's a beautiful ride on crushed rock but will add time to the ride (I'm assuming you're commuting).

What I would probably do is, snake down to C-470 staying east of I-25. You can pick up the C-470 trail at C-470 and most of the roads in that part of the Tech Center are perfectly rideable. Try taking Union over to Dayton and following Dayton down past Arapahoe. Use Costilla, Fulton, and Geddes and cut through a parking lot to get to Inverness Dr. East. Then follow the Inverness roads down to C-470.

Or, from Union/Dayton you'll be right next to the Cherry Creek Reservoir trails. You can take that south and east to Jordan Road (popular with cyclists, but busy? - not a lot of experience on weekdays) And take Jordan road all the way down to the C-470 trail.

Or, from Belleview and Ulster, I would probably snake down to Orchard any way you can. 
Head west on Orchard. (You can hop on the High Line Canal at various spots from Orchard.) Follow the jog when it ends at Jackson. Go left on Long and left again at Long Lane to join back with Orchard. Continue west until Broadway. Snake through neighborhoods until Windermere. Head south on Windermere until it ends and pick up the High Line Canal Trail on your right. That will take you over to the C-470 trail (missing most of the switchback and meanderings of the trail). Then take C-470 to Chatfield. Sounds convoluted, but it's not too bad.

Off of Orchard, you could also try going down to C-470 on Quebec (iffy), Holly (iffy), University (not recommended), Broadway (not recommended), or Clarkson (residential but a good bet).

Or, maybe even better, from where you are, go North to Quincy and follow Quincy all the way over to the Santa Fe. You can take Windermere or Navajo South and pick up the trail (don't know if it has a name) that will take you over to the Southe Platte Trail. After getting across I-225, this would probably be some pretty smooth sailing.

There are lots of options. Feel free to PM me.

There could be a better ways. It's been a few years since I've ridden there.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Oatbran has it covered. Belleview east to Jordan and south to E-470 would work. Also the Highline Canal route sounds good. 

Did they ever finish the trail/path in Wallace Park (just west of Belleview and Yosemite) so that it goes anywhere?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Ride from Cherry Creek Reservoir to Meridian via Dayton and the frontage roads (names change, road snakes, but you can get it) and right before Meridian, you can get on the C 470 trail right under the bride. It's hard to explain but easy to ride. Oatbran outlined it.

Of all the choices, that is the best way, in my opinion.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions! This is actually not a commute route. I work in the DTC and belong to the Colorado Athletic Club (right by DTC Blvd and B'view). This route is for the occassional lunch ride (I get sick of the CCR) and weekend ride up to High Grade. I'm concerned about the Highline Canal and getting goatheads in my tires. Won't my little road tires be more prone to puncture on that trail?

Thanks again!!


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

The route through Cherry Creek State Park then south on Jordan Road to C-470 bke path is good on weekends. Be aware that the intersections on the bike path west of I-25 can be busy at all times. 

There are some good indoor cycling classes at the DTC club. Tuesday evenings at 6pm (1 hour) and Saturday morning at 7:30 (75 mintues) with Paul and Sunday at 8 am (75 minutes) with Juli. These classes are very popular during the winter and you will need to call and make a reservation the day before when the club opens.

If you need more info, send me a PM.

Chris


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I wouldn't ride a road bike on the High Line trail. Too many flats to be had. Here's a route that bypasses Belleview over to Holly and Holly south to the C470 trail.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/englewood/250505291022


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I live by Chatfield, and work in the tech center (Orchard/Quebec). I take the C470 trail to a little dirt turnoff (between Colorado and Quebec) by the boat shop, thats Holly. I take Holly down to Orchard, from there you can go up Quebec, and get to Belleview several different ways. I take Orchard to Colorado BLVD, head south, take that directly to the C470 trail when I'm going home. Holly and Colorado BLVD are not too bad traffic-wise.


----------

